

Glasnost: Test if your ISP is shaping your traffic - danboarder
http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/bttest.php

======
danboarder
A longer list of useful tools for network diagnostics and measurement is
available here:

<http://www.measurementlab.net/measurement-lab-tools>

